# Almost there! Accomplishments!!



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

I made quite a few accomplishments recently. Ive been driving to work alone (*MAJOR DEAL FOR ME*) and I've been working and I've been going to the grocery store alone *(ALSO MAJOR ACCOMPLISHMENT) *and I didnt hardly have ANY symptoms at work today. I had been a severe agoraphobic. I refused to even go to the gas station. But i did it. and you can accomplish these things too.

Except for the fact that i took a nap and when i woke up i was disoriented and i had some DP, and I'm still experiencing it , and almost had a panic attack. But after almost 2 months of battling this stuff, I'm seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.

You can over come this!!!

You can over come the existential thoughts, and intrusive thoughts and you can over come this. It just takes time.

What are your some of your goals and some recent accomplishments??


----------



## Jkbobell (Feb 1, 2015)

Very glad to hear this!


----------

